# i'm looking for RIGID apparel boxes



## sonambulo (Sep 22, 2007)

i want rigid(like a shoe box), 2 piece (lid & base) apparel boxes but seem to only find those flimsy, almost paper thin, "shipped folded at the corners" boxes. something close to 10"x8"x2" I would much appreciate any help. thanks


----------



## lenny118 (Oct 11, 2007)

Try this site:

Paper Mart Packaging Store - One Piece Alligator Embossed Gift Boxes


----------



## sonambulo (Sep 22, 2007)

yeah saw those when i searched but those are shipped flat so they dont work. thanks though.

i'm also looking for tin containers 11x8x2


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Why does it matter if they are shipped flat?

Almost any box you get online, is going to be shipped flat to you. Then you take it, and make it into a box.


----------



## sonambulo (Sep 22, 2007)

because if its shipped flat it has to be bent somewhere and the box i'm looking for cant be bent cause of its thickness

the idea is to use a box that has substance and can be used by the consumer for lots of other things not just for the purpose to place the shirt in it. the regular apparel boxes are flimsy and really of no substance and likely to go in the trash upon receipt


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I don't think you understand.

Almost any box, including VERY thick boxes that you purchase and have shipped to you, *will* *be shipped to you flat.  *

Just because the box is shipped flat doesn't mean that it is flimsy. When you open your pack of flat shipped boxes, you then make them into a box, and it will be very sturdy!

You will be hard-pressed to find any company that's going to ship you a box that's already made into the shape of the box. They're going to ship the box to you flat to save space.

We use these boxes and print our logo on them:

-Luxe Luster Mailers: www.centralpack.com

They are extremely strong when put together. Strong enough to go through the postal system, and mail to someone. But, they are shipped flat.


----------



## Peace2TheRest (Feb 6, 2008)

greg, what size box did you decide to go with??
Did you go cardboard? Or have it colored?

I want to look proffesional, while minimizing shipping costs.


----------



## Rico Menor (Mar 22, 2007)

At my full time job we have thick cardboard sample boxes that we put our samples in and are great. They come flat but we fold them into box form. they are thick and hold up to the use. The company we get them form specializes in paper products and can make any shpae size box you need but they are expensive, well for us because we have them printed and the boxes are a one pc fold cover box.
the comapany is called Inland Paper Company • Index page


----------



## SketchBox (Jan 4, 2008)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> I don't think you understand.
> 
> Almost any box, including VERY thick boxes that you purchase and have shipped to you, *will* *be shipped to you flat.  *
> 
> ...



cool link I think I might order a few to check quality, what size do you use for orders? I dont know box dimentions  also do you just screenprint your logo with paper ink onto the blank box? thanks again for the link. hmmm does anybody know the difference between a "standard die-cut mailer" and an "outside tuck die-cut mailer"??


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

We use the black 12.125 x 11.25 x 2.25".

But, we aren't going to be using these for regular orders.

We use them for gifting. Celebrities and influentials.

We screen print them, and they come out great!


----------



## sonambulo (Sep 22, 2007)

my bad greg, i guess i should have mentioned i dont want a put together type box but more like a stationery box. exhibit A
 without all the colors


----------



## momto3gr8girls (Apr 2, 2010)

I stumbled upon this thread looking for Luxe Luster boxes online, which I bought from centralpack.com in the summer of 2008. These are great gift boxes to use with our online business (and much easier than offering gift wrapping). Unfortunately, it looks like centralpack.com has gone out of business. 

Does anyone know of another company offering Luxe Luster boxes or something similar? We use 3 colors and 2 specific sizes, and we are having a very difficult time finding anything similar in terms of color choice, sizing options, and quality.

Many thanks for any assistance you can provide!


----------

